# No Sleep For Mon Night



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Came in at 11 15 pm. Thru the roof before we were dispatched. The fire started in a storage room off the meeting room eventually engulphing the meeting room and kitchen. It was stopped and held before it reached the santuary. The water and smoke damage was actually cleaned yesterday by a service and they are having Thanksgiving services there this morning. My son happened to be with the first line in and took a picture with the infrared camera. Camera was pointing more toward the floor as flames rolled out the front door they opened. Temp indicator built into the camera read 1250 degrees. It is an interesting and cool pic and I will post when I have it. No injuries. We were told last night that investigators that the AA group that had left 2 hrs earlier had put a oil lamp that was the wick was not completely out into a tupperware container and into a storage closet.

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WfsQI7UD7hc
> 
> Came in at 11 15 pm. Thru the roof before we were dispatched. The fire started in a storage room off the meeting room eventually engulphing the meeting room and kitchen. It was stopped and held before it reached the santuary. The water and smoke damage was actually cleaned yesterday by a service and they are having Thanksgiving services there this morning. My son happened to be with the first line in and took a picture with the infrared camera. Camera was pointing more toward the floor as flames rolled out the front door they opened. Temp indicator built into the camera read 1250 degrees. It is an interesting and cool pic and I will post when I have it. No injuries. We were told last night that investigators that the AA group that had left 2 hrs earlier had put a oil lamp that was the wick was not completely out into a tupperware container and into a storage closet.
> 
> John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WfsQI7UD7hc
> 
> Came in at 11 15 pm. Thru the roof before we were dispatched. The fire started in a storage room off the meeting room eventually engulphing the meeting room and kitchen. It was stopped and held before it reached the santuary. The water and smoke damage was actually cleaned yesterday by a service and they are having Thanksgiving services there this morning. My son happened to be with the first line in and took a picture with the infrared camera. Camera was pointing more toward the floor as flames rolled out the front door they opened. Temp indicator built into the camera read 1250 degrees. It is an interesting and cool pic and I will post when I have it. No injuries. We were told last night that investigators that the AA group that had left 2 hrs earlier had put a oil lamp that was the wick was not completely out into a tupperware container and into a storage closet.
> 
> John


[/quote]

Thanks for sharing and doing what you do


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great job containing the fire as well as you guys did, John!
I'm sure this will give a special meaning to Thanksgiving for many people.

Well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Heck of a way to work up an appetite for turkey day....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Cool video, John. Just wondering how many seconds you guys have with a temp like 1250 degrees. That kind of temp has got to be about the max for your clothing isnt it. You got to be able to feel the heat dont ya?

Many years ago lightnig struck our neighbors barn. He had 3000 bales of alfafa in it. We could feel the heat many feet away. Couldnt even imagine being within 50 feet of that inferno wetting it down.. That gave me much respect for what you guys have chosen to do.

Thanks for posting!

Carey


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah, I saw that on the news and I was looking for you - didn't see you though . . . . uh . . . unless you were the guy in the turnout gear? Was that you. I often don't think people realize just how things might go if it weren't for guys like you. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, and just like the other's said, THANKS for doing what you do!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Yea the J Miller on the back of the jacket was me. I drove the third truck in. I saw myself in the background on ABC and NJ news 12. They tell me the camera was actually pointed closer towards the floor and it read 1250 degrees, so one can only imagine what the ceiling temp was. The front door was forced, fire rolled out the door over there heads, picture taken, and a 2 1/2 and 1 3/4 line were opened up There are 5 videos on You Tube so far, just search Midland Park Fire and then recent.

I can tell you one thing. Its a little different when I was on the line, you trusted your training. Trusting the training when your son and nephew are on the first 2 lines in and I am operating the pump and watching is a little different. They are both good but a Fathers concern kicks in.


----------

